# Best View of Dubai Skyline ????



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Can anyone recommend their best view of Dubai and tell me from where the best vantage point to take it is ? 
Im keen to get a skyline of 'classic' Dubai preferably with water in the foreground that gives that 'Wow' factor ... Thanks


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

At the Top - Burj Dubai?


----------



## Liamk (Jul 28, 2011)

Can't recommend vantage point with water but the views from inside neural racecourse are stunning. Really gives you the best view of downtown and the scale of the Burj Khalifa. Also you can see right down to the Marina.


----------



## Liamk (Jul 28, 2011)

Meydan even not neural. Stupid spell checker lol


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks ... Is Neural the name of the RACECOURSE ? Just googled it and coming up blank ... Thanks


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah Ha ... thanks


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*skyline*

Go down to Ras Al Khor.
The skyline early evening just before the sun goes down is amazing.
And if you don't know, Ras Al Khor is where you can see the flamingos.
So if you position yourself right and are taking pictures or setting up for painting, it could be one of the most amazing settings in Dubai.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again or the ideas, appreciate them


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

B-Bear said:


> Go down to Ras Al Khor.
> The skyline early evening just before the sun goes down is amazing.
> And if you don't know, Ras Al Khor is where you can see the flamingos.
> So if you position yourself right and are taking pictures or setting up for painting, it could be one of the most amazing settings in Dubai.


I second that. Have seen some amazing photos taken from this aspect.


----------

